# Bericht: Briançon Tagestouren 2021



## thomaximilian (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo Westalpenfreunde,

für die kalte Jahreszeit reiche ich einen kurzen Bildbericht meiner Tourenwoche im Juli rund um Briançon nach. Folgende sechs Touren vom festen Standort konnte ich machen und davon gibt’s ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke.

Fort de Lenlon, Fort de l’Olive
Col de Thures, Col de l’Echelle
Chemin du Roy, Croix de Toulouse
Col de Lauze, Col de Dormillouse
Col de Buffère, Grand Aréa
Sommet des Anges – Sette Colori – Cervières
Die Kriterien waren, dass alles direkt vom Campingplatz per Bike machbar ist, bergauf das meiste fahrbar ist und je eine Trailabfahrt ca. S2 möglich ist. Aber ich wollte auch die Landschaft kennenlernen, in Briançon flanieren und abends etwas Zeit haben zum Füße hochlegen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## thomaximilian (2. Januar 2022)

Die Gegend habe ich 2011 das erste Mal kennengelernt, als ich bei meiner Alpenlängsdurchquerung Wien-Nizza-Wien hier vorbeikam. Wie schon mal beschrieben, hat mir damals die Zeit gefehlt, jeden lohnenden Trail einzubauen. Dafür genieße ich jetzt die Freiheit, in Ruhe und ohne selbstgemachten Erfolgsdruck die besten Reviere erneut zu besuchen.

So habe ich vor 10 Jahren das Vallée de la Clarée erlebt.








Die umgebenden Berge gehören zum „Massif des Cerces“ das ist wohl der Underdog schlechthin unter den Gebirgsgruppen. Aber schwer zu unrecht wie ich finde, die wilden Zacken und die maßvolle Tourismus-Infrastuktur machen es für mich zum idealtypischen Westalpenrevier. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass Névache schon sehr belebt ist. Hier stapeln sich die französischen Wander-Urlauber, aber immerhin ist das Tal optisch unverfälscht.





Die Gegend ist perfekt geeignet für Tagestouren von einem festen Standort aus. Ich miete mich auf dem Camping Municipal du Bois des Alberts am Taleingang des Vallée de la Clarée ein. Geräumig, naturbelassen, nicht zu voll, klare Empfehlung. Ich hatte noch Ortswechsel nach Névache und Bardonecchia im Hinterkopf, aber dazu kam es nicht. Es gab einfach am ersten Ort genug zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaximilian (2. Januar 2022)

Damit zu den Touren. Ich habe keine Tracks, ich navigiere noch analog. Aber man findet sämtliche Touren in den einschlägigen Portalen. Ich nenne jeweils die Quellen.

Tour 1
Fort de Lenlon, Fort de l’Olive
1200 hm, 33 km
Quelle: http://www.vttour.fr/sorties/fort-d...e-par-le-col-de-dormillouse,10806.html#sortie

Die Piste über den Weiler Granon ist holprig bis ausgewaschen, im oberen Teil schiebe ich oft.




Man erreicht ein Hochplateau mit dem Fort de Lenlon und Blümchenwiese, bevor es durch steiles Gelände zum Fort de l’Olive geht.




Blick auf Passo Mulattiera und Col des Acles, das wäre eine Tour von Bardonecchia aus.




Die Optik passt, aber die verfallene Militärpiste ist kein Genuss.








Nach dem Fort geht es kurz steil und unfahrbar durch Geröll, im Wald beginnt dann ein passabler Trail. Der Weg ist durchaus steil, der Hang sehr steil, die Spitzkehren nicht super eng, aber oft „unaufgeräumt“. Inhomogen zwischen S1 und S3 würde ich sagen. Insgesamt nicht ganz mein Ding, zum Einschwingen am ersten Tag eine Spur zu ruppig. Obwohl ich kein Neuling bin, hat mich die Tour wachgerüttelt: Hallo, Du bist in den Westalpen, es ist holprig, wild und einsam. Aber das war ja auch der Sinn der Übung. In Plampinet gibt’s eine Stärkung, dann rolle ich auf der Straße zurück.

Fazit: Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## thomaximilian (2. Januar 2022)

Tour 2
Col de Thures, Col de l’Echelle
1100 hm, 44 km
Quelle: http://www.singletrack.fr/sentiers/,290.html

Heute will ich die Runde über Col de Dormillouse und Col de Lauze machen. Zwei Klassiker aus Zahn-Zeiten, die will ich unbedingt in der Sammlung haben. Es startet mit einer Aufwärmübung auf der Straße nach Plampinet. Dann wird die erste Planänderung fällig.




Über dem Weg türmen sich grimmige Felsflanken auf, ein frischer Felssturz ist zu erkennen. Offenbar wird in Hörweite mit Baggern gearbeitet. Vielleicht kann man den Weg freiräumen, aber wie man den Hang sichern will ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ich bin nicht mehr wirklich früh dran, das Wetter ist auch nicht stabil. Da muss der Col de Thures als Verlegenheitsziel reichen.

Blick zurück zum Fort de Lenlon




So komme ich wenigstens mal ins Vallée Etroite. Das kennt irgendwie jeder, aber ich war noch nie dort. Die Wände der Catena dei Re Magi beeindrucken.




Der Rückweg über den Col de l’Echelle in der Nachmittagshitze ist zaach. Kurz nach dem Pass gibt’s eine saubere Gewitterdusche. Mehr war heute nicht drin, daher bin ich zufrieden.

Fazit: In der Form natürlich keine lohnende Tour, aber der Col de Thures ist erste Klasse, egal in welcher Richtung.


----------



## p100473 (2. Januar 2022)

Servus @thomaximilian ,
ich hoffe ihr seid gut ins Neue Jahr gekommen. da hattest du ja im Juli auch ganz gutes Wetter.
Einen Teil deiner Tourenziele kenne ich auch: Chemin du Roy/Col de Buffère/ Col Dormillouse.
Und natürlich das *Massif de Cerces*- das war ja bei uns auch erst dieses Jahr bei der Pelvoux UR. Ja, der TT dort war sehr schön und in weiten Teilen völlig einsam. Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Es ist ja oft so- finde ich- dass die "Gehypten TZiele" oftmals enttäuschend sind und gerade wenn man es nicht erwartet, kommt so ein kleines Juwel daher.

Fort de Lenlon kenne ich z.B. nicht. Muss ich mal bei A. Zahn nachsehen. Er hat ja fast alle Touren zu den "Forts" beschrieben.... 

Ich weiß: bin dir noch "Tag 15 Pelvoux" schuldig. War jetzt die Tage nicht in der richtigen Stimmung...


----------



## McNulty (3. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Berichte. In die Gegend wollte ich 2022 auch mal: Cenis, Vanoise, Cerces.


----------



## thomaximilian (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
für euch Experten sind das nur Halbtagestouren. Ich weiß schon, dass vieles bekannt ist, aber wenn ich schon mal da war und im Forum gerade nix los ist... gibt’s halt Bilder von Standardzielen


----------



## thomaximilian (3. Januar 2022)

Tour 3
Chemin du Roy, Croix de Toulouse
1400hm, 40km
Quelle: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/col-du-granon,17.html

Heute soll’s einen Einkehrschwung in Briançon geben. Das Städtchen hat ein besonderes Flair, die befestigte Altstadt und einige weitere Bauten sind sogar Unesco-Weltkulturerbe. Auch die Lage ist nett, schon die Anfahrt zwingt mich zu mehreren Fotostopps.












Und es kommt noch besser, auf der nicht gerade verkehrsarmen N94 wird man sogar als Fahrradfahrer begrüßt




Ich versuche mir ein solches Schild an einer vergleichbaren Stelle in meiner Heimat vorzustellen, sagen wir  an der B2 zwischen Oberau und Garmisch? Ich glaube nicht dass ich das erleben werde... Und die freundliche Grundstimmung setzt sich fort. Egal wo ich in diesem Urlaub auftauche, das Bike ist nie ein Problem. Alle sind freundlich, je alpiner das Gelände desto mehr hört man „bravo“, „bon courage“ usw.

Nun also zum besten Weg, den Einkehrschwung in Briançon einzuleiten, das ist wahrscheinlich der letzte Teil des Chemin du Roy ab dem Col de Granon. Dorthin könnte ich wieder über die Holperpiste von vorgestern kommen (s. Quelle) – nein danke. Die Straßenauffahrt auf der D234 westseitig ist ebenfalls nervig, weil fröhlicher Shuttleverkehr für Wandergruppen und Gleitschirmflieger herrscht. Immerhin ist die Ecrins-Aussicht eine gute Ablenkung.




Auf den Chemin du Roi zweigt man knapp unter dem Pass ab. So viele Autos wie mich überholt haben, will ich gar nicht wissen, was am Pass los ist. Hätte mir die Ecke einsamer vorgestellt, aber es ist halt Juli. September wäre sicher besser. Die Einkehroption dort oben kann mir jedenfalls gestohlen bleiben, ich suche mir lieber ein schönes Platzerl am Traileinstieg und lasse erst mal das Ecrins-Pano wirken.




Über den Trail zum Croix de Toulouse und weiter nach Briançon habe ich nur Gutes gelesen und gesehen, dementsprechend ist die Vorfreude groß. Zurecht kann ich nur sagen, es ist die Sorte Trail, wo man nicht groß anhält um Bilder zu machen, daher nur zwei








Der Trail endet wenige Meter vor der Altstadt








Fazit: Kommt ins Best Of


----------



## duke7 (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo @thomaximilian, ich war diesen Juli ab dem 20. für 5 Tage in bardonecchia und bin dort auch tagestouren gefahren. Bin aber auch mal mit dem Auto über den  echelle und bin auch fort d'olive, fort lenlon, granon und col de buffere gefahren. Kurzer Bericht und Bilder kommen noch, musste erstmal die eigene Homepage updaten. Find es immer interessant, dann mal die Eindrücke von anderen zu lesen. Ich war auch schon 2019 in der Gegend und bin über plampinet zum col de la lauze. Da hatte sich schon ne gerölllawine einmal durch die Serpentinen gepflügt und das weiterfahren war grenzwertig. Als ich dieses Jahr den Aufstieg vom fort d'olive aus gesehen habe, sah der weg aber gemacht aus. Dieses Jahr bin ich den lauze auch nochmal aber über den mulattiera gefahren. Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht. Grüße Alex


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir ein solches Schild an einer vergleichbaren Stelle in meiner Heimat vorzustellen, sagen wir an der B2 zwischen Oberau und Garmisch? Ich glaube nicht dass ich das erleben werde... Und die freundliche Grundstimmung setzt sich fort. Egal wo ich in diesem Urlaub auftauche, das Bike ist nie ein Problem. Alle sind freundlich, je alpiner das Gelände desto mehr hört man „bravo“, „bon courage“ usw.


Ich war 2020 achtzehn Tage in Briancon. Und du hast recht man fühlt sich als Biker einfach willkommen und wird respektiert. Ich war auch auf einem Campingplatz im Vallée de la Clarée. Camping Huttopia La Clarée. Aber da ich, wegen Asthma, nicht mehr als 1000HM schaffe nehm ich öfters mal einen Lift zur Unterstützung. Auch die Bikeparks in der Gegend sind top und es gibt dort auch schöne Endurotouren ala Reschen.


----------



## McNulty (4. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> für euch Experten


Ja, (Internet-) Experte: Noch nie dagewesen, aber immer bereit mitzureden 🤗😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (4. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht auch ganz interessant die offiziellen Routen in der Gegend, teilweise sogar mit Videos:








						Bienvenue dans l'espace VTT du Grand Briançonnais
					

Randonnées guidées, conseils et progression supervisé par des moniteurs de VTT certifiés MCF. L'école propose également de nombreux séjours à VTT en France et à l'étranger, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter!



					www.espace-vtt-brianconnais.com


----------



## bobo2606 (4. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> ….ab dem Col de Granon. Dorthin könnte ich wieder über die Holperpiste von vorgestern kommen….



Also bitte…., die „Holperpiste“ ist meine Liebste vor 22 Jahren im 5. Monat schwanger hochgetreten…….









Aber wahrscheinlich war sie damals noch nicht so holprig…..


----------



## thomaximilian (4. Januar 2022)

@duke7 kann mich an Deinen Bericht erinnern. Mann, da hätten wir uns fast getroffen, ich war dort von 17. bis 24. Übrigens waren gleichzeitig auch @stuntzi und @Goldkettle in Briançon, da wäre glatt ein Forumstreffen drin gewesen 




der Trixxer schrieb:


> achtzehn Tage in Briancon


 mein Neid ist Dir gewiss


----------



## Hugo (4. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
 Habe es bislang nur mit dem Rennrad dorthin geschafft, sehe aber ein, dass ich das nächste mal vielleicht doch das Bike Einpacken sollte.


----------



## McNulty (4. Januar 2022)

@thomaximilian bzw. andere. Die Refugi "I Re Magi" und "Terzo Alpini" liegen dort ja recht nah beieinander. Ich würde eines von beiden gerne als Basecamp für den Mont Thabor nutzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine Empfehlung?


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> @duke7 kann mich an Deinen Bericht erinnern. Mann, da hätten wir uns fast getroffen, ich war dort von 17. bis 24. Übrigens waren gleichzeitig auch @stuntzi und @Goldkettle in Briançon, da wäre glatt ein Forumstreffen drin gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> mein Neid ist Dir gewiss


Noch mehr Neid gefällig? 2021 war ich 18 Tage etwas südlicher, bei Barcelonnette im Ubaye Tai. War auch wieder super. Ich mag die Gegend, war schon vor 30 Jahren zum Klettern in der Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaximilian (4. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> oder eine Empfehlung?


erster Eindruck vom "I Re Magi" war besser. Wollte einen Espresso trinken. War erst im Terzo Alpini, dort wurde ich ignoriert. Meine Tarnung als GR5-Aspirant ist wohl aufgeflogen. Im Re Magi dann ois easy. Gibt aber garantiert auch gute Berichte andersrum   
Falls es eine Rolle spielt: Personal im Terzo Alpini sprach französisch, im Re Magi italienisch. Foto in #4 = Re Magi.
Thabor ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## thomaximilian (4. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich mag die Gegend


guter Geschmack! da würde sich ein Bericht hier auch gut machen


----------



## thomaximilian (4. Januar 2022)

Tour 4
Col de Lauze, Col de Dormillouse
+1200 -1900hm, 36km

Quellen
Lauze & Dormillouse: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/col-de-dormillouse,204.html
Variante: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/tete-des-fourneous,1116.html
Infernet-Trail: http://www.singletrack.fr/sentiers/,315.html

Ich hatte einen Tag Zeit zu überlegen, ob und wie ich die Pässe noch einbaue. Auf eine Wiederholung „irgendwann mal“ will ich nicht warten, Sammeln ist mir jetzt wichtiger als überqueren. Also soll’s eine Stichtour von Süden geben.
Dazu muss ich erst mal nach Montgenèvre kommen und wähle die Straße. Der Verkehr ist morgens noch erträglich und unterwegs gibt’s wieder viele schöne Blicke Richtung Westen zu den Festungen.




Der weitere Aufstieg ist zügig absolviert. Am Rio Secco kann man die Chaberton-Westflanke studieren.




Was einst eine Abfahrtsvariante war, dürfte nach dem Felssturz auf italienischer Seite der derzeit einzige Zugang sein. So richtig hat mich der Chaberton nie gereizt, aber wenn man das so sieht – hmm vielleicht muss der doch irgendwann her. Spaß am Rande: Im letzten Touren-Sonderheft aus der Hochglanzsparte habe sie die Tour noch in der Fenis-Variante abgeduckt. Copy-and-Paste kann halt auch ins Auge gehen 

Die karge Landschaft zwischen den Pässen fasziniert mich, diese einsame Weite ist genau mein Ding.








Sehr markant sind auch die auffallend bunten Felsen, die man im Cerces-Massiv immer wieder sieht. Einheitlich schwarz dagegen die Ecrins-Gruppe dahinter.


----------



## thomaximilian (4. Januar 2022)

Die Trails dort schauen besser aus, als sie sind. Man muss ständig die Tiefe der Spur taxieren, um nicht mit dem Pedal hängen zu bleiben. Trotzdem bin ich mega happy in dieser erhabenen Gegend meine Bahnen zu ziehen. Am Rio Secco kann man orographisch linksseitig noch weitere Trail-Tiefenmeter mitnehmen, die Passage erinnert oft ans Val Mora.




Zurück in Montgenèvre steht die Frage an, welches der beste Trail Richtung Briançon ist. Ich schätze, es ist der Infernet-Trail  Also gönne ich mir eine Bergfahrt zum Sommet des Anges.

Blick zurück auf das Tourengebiet vom Vormittag, rechts Mont Chaberton, in der Bildmitte der gleichnamige Col.




Der Szenenwechsel ins Skigebiet passt zugegeben atmosphärisch nicht ganz, aber der Trail loht sich auf jeden Fall. So einfach ist er nur auf den ersten Metern, er ist ein richtiger Spaßbringer um S2.




Im Nachhinein wäre es schlauer gewesen, den Col de Lauze nicht auf dem Anfahrtsweg zu verlassen, sondern einen kurzen Aufstieg auf den Tête de Fournéous zu unternehmen. Über den Grat und anschließenden Lärchenwald-Trail kommt man wahrscheinlich noch etwas schöner nach Montgenèvre (siehe Link "Variante").

Fazit: Lauze & Dourmillouse ist eine tolle Ecke, aber die Standardstrecke kann nicht ganz mit den sonstigen Trails mithalten. Fahrerisch toll ist dagegen der Infernet-Trail, dies ist auch als eigene Tour mit Auffahrt von Süden lohnend.


----------



## duke7 (4. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> @duke7 kann mich an Deinen Bericht erinnern. Mann, da hätten wir uns fast getroffen, ich war dort von 17. bis 24. Übrigens waren gleichzeitig auch @stuntzi und @Goldkettle in Briançon, da wäre glatt ein Forumstreffen drin gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> mein Neid ist Dir gewiss


Das wäre in der Tat nett gewesen. Bin mal wieder überrascht gewesen, wie wenig Mountainbiker man da sieht, und wenn dann eher sogar mit Unterstützung. Nachdem mein Rad am vierten Tag gestreikt hat, bin ich von montegenevre zum chaberton hochgewandert. Also mit bike wollte ich das nicht machen. Die italienische Seite ist aber wohl wieder machbar. Hab einen schweizer getroffen, der von dort hoch kam, bis 2000m höhe ist er alles gefahren, danach war immer wieder schieben angesagt. Vom col zum gipfel entscheidet dann allein die Fitness ob man auf oder neben dem bike ist


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Januar 2022)

Ach ne super Route, allerdings mit Liftuntetstützung:
Beitrag im Thema 'Der schönste singletrail'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-schoenste-singletrail.71705/post-16853908


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> @thomaximilian bzw. andere. Die Refugi "I Re Magi" und "Terzo Alpini" liegen dort ja recht nah beieinander. Ich würde eines von beiden gerne als Basecamp für den Mont Thabor nutzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine Empfehlung?


2 x "I Re Magi" - das nächste Mal würde ich "Terzo Alpini" probieren; da ist das Essen vielleicht nahrhafter als die Magi-Polenta und nicht so mager wie der Magi-Obstkuchen mit seinen exakt 8 Stück Beeren.


thomaximilian schrieb:


> Falls es eine Rolle spielt: Personal im Terzo Alpini sprach französisch, im Re Magi italienisch.


Das war bestimmt okzitanisch, wie Schilder und Hüttenname.


----------



## thomaximilian (4. Januar 2022)

Tour 5
Col de Buffère, Grand Aréa
1600hm, 52km
Quelle: http://www.vttour.fr/sorties/grand-area,10295.html#sortie

Vom Col de Granon gibt es ganze vier Abfahrten nach Norden Richtung Névache. Außer dem Fort de l’Olive noch Col de l’Oule, Porte de Cristol und Col de Buffère. Eine weitere soll’s schon noch sein. Meine Wahl fällt heute auf den Col de Buffère, denn dort lockt mit dem Grand Aréa noch ein Gipfel. Ich bin zwar eher Pass-fixiert, aber warum nicht.
Erst mal heißt’s Zähne zusammenbeißen und die 1100 hm auf der Granon-Straße noch mal abspulen.




Am Col de Buffère bin ich unschlüssig, ob ich den Gipfel machen soll. Zeitplan und Vorräte passen, aber ganz schön was los hier. Der Großparkplatz vom Granon ist halt gleich ums Eck. Soviel Publikum ist gar nicht mein Fall. Würde ich das daheim machen, könnte ich am nächsten Montag in einer bekannten Heimatzeitung davon lesen. Während ich zweifle, kommt doch glatt ein Local daher, sogar ein BBS-Pölsterchen hat er schon am Unterrohr befestigt. Kurzer Plausch, dann wird im Team aufgestiegen. Außerdem sind sämtliche Befürchtungen unbegründet, wir werden geradezu bejubelt. Wie selbstverständlich wird uns mit unserem Sperrgepäck an engen Stellen der Vortritt gelassen. Nicht dass ich das erwarten würde, aber liebe Leut in D oder Ö, von der Entspanntheit könnt ihr euch mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Am Gipfel gibt’s einiges zu schauen. Faszinierend bunte Cerces-Felsen...



Der breite helle Rücken ist übrigens die Pointe de Cerces, das ist ein Ziel für BBS-Cracks. Erinnert das nur mich an den Salza? @McNulty hast Du den schon auf der Liste? Die dunklen Zapfen hinten links sind schon die Aiguilles d’Arves, also westlich des Col du Galibier.

Weißer Riese und Vanoise (Péclet/Polset)...




Und natürlich die alles beherrschende Ecrins-Gruppe über Monêtier-les-Bains, jetzt auch mal mit Barre des Ercins wolkenfrei




Heute hab ich’s richtig gut erwischt 




Der Col selbst ist eher eine Enttäuschung. Ein Wiesentrail mit viel zu wenig Gefälle und jeder Menge Stolperstellen führt unrhytmisch zum Réfuge, danach supersteil und geröllig ins Tal. Ein Glück, dass ich den Gipfel gemacht habe.

Ausrollen...




Richtung Névache




Fazit: Grand Aréa ist Bombe, Weiterweg geht so. In Summe immer noch sehr gut. Der Col alleine wäre für die Gegend unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## p100473 (4. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Thabor ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen


Ist ja auch mal kein so "kurzer Tagesausflug", sondern eine etwas "hochalpine Unternehmung"...


----------



## p100473 (4. Januar 2022)

Von La Salle des Alpes gibt es ja noch die Tour zum C de Serre Chevalier, 2.491 m/ col de Cuccumelle/Rocher du Grand Pré /Monetiers ls bains.
Bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aufgrund der vielen Lifte wahrscheinlich eh überlaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (5. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Von La Salle des Alpes gibt es ja noch die Tour zum C de Serre Chevalier, 2.491 m/ col de Cuccumelle/Rocher du Grand Pré /Monetiers ls bains.
> Bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aufgrund der vielen Lifte wahrscheinlich eh überlaufen....


Ich bin zweimal im Bikepark Serre Chevallier gefahren, 2. und 3. August Woche. Da ist selbst am Lift kaum was los, im Vergleich zu den Bikeparks in den Ostalpen.


----------



## McNulty (5. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Pointe de Cerces, das ist ein Ziel für BBS-Cracks. Erinnert das nur mich an den Salza? @McNulty hast Du den schon auf der Liste?


Pointe Cerces: Nö, noch nicht. 
Salza: Yup, erledigt. Ist bis auf die schwierige Erreichbarkeit wirklich bisher Platz 1 bezüglich Fahrspass auf +3500m


----------



## thomaximilian (5. Januar 2022)

Tour 6
Sommet des Anges – Lago Sette Colori – Cervières
+1000 -1600 hm, 48km
Quelle: http://www.vttour.fr/sentiers/lac-des-sarailles-parking-des-aittes,6042.html

Ich wollte schon immer das Vallée de la Cerveyrette und das Plateau mit den Seen oberhalb kennenlernen, das konnte ich bisher nie einbauen, wenn ich in der Gegend war. Eine zwingend geniale Bikeroute fällt mir dafür nicht ein, aber das ordne ich heute dem touristischen Aspekt unter.
Den Uphill will ich wieder mit einem Liftticket verkürzen, nach Montgenèvre nehme ich diesmal die Fortstraße. Die Gegend zwischen Sommet des Anges und Lago Sette Colori ist ganz nett, aber so richtig springt der Funke nicht über









Der verbindende S0-Trail ist ziemlich überlaufen und definitiv kein Grund herzukommen. Knapp unterhalb gibt’s einen zweiten Isohypsen-Trail auf dem ich zurückfahre und meine Ruhe habe. 




Die Abfahrt nach La Chau ist dafür super, das versöhnt, und in Cervières, wo ich damals genächtigt habe, gibt’s einen Espresso zum Abschluss.








Als Abrundung und zum Vertiefen der Eindrücke der Region hat der Tag schon getaugt, als Bike-Erlebnis reiht es sich weiter hinten ein.








Ich hätte noch drei Tage Zeit, aber das Wetter erübrigt weitere Planungen. Am Abreistag ist gerade noch ein drei-Stunden-Ticket im Bikepark drin, bevor der Regen kommt.
Im September wollte ich weitere Touren nachholen, das ließ sich leider nicht verwirklichen. Aber man braucht ja auch für 2022 Ziele 

Für eure Ziele dieses Jahr viel Erfolg, und vielleicht trifft man sich in Bardonecchia


----------



## thomaximilian (5. Januar 2022)

@McNulty jetzt könntest Du mit einem Planungsfred weitermachen. Hast schon eine Route?


----------



## der Trixxer (5. Januar 2022)

Als Abfahrt, kurze Schiebepassage aufwärts, ab dem Lago Settri Colori wäre der Singletrail nach Claviere (Italien) möglicherweise schöner gewesen: 


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ach ne super Route, allerdings mit Liftuntetstützung:
> Beitrag im Thema 'Der schönste singletrail'
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-schoenste-singletrail.71705/post-16853908


Die Tour ist die Nummer 35 aus dem Buch, 40 Supertrails in den Alpen. 

Die Abfahrt ist auch auf Trailfporks beschrieben:








						(Not) The best singletrack in the world Trail at Montgenèvre
					

This is described as the 'best singletrack in the world' in the 'Alps Mountain Biking' book by Steve Mallett. Personally I don't think it's that good, but it is pretty good and...




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## McNulty (6. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> @McNulty jetzt könntest Du mit einem Planungsfred weitermachen. Hast schon eine Route?


 Kommt die Tage: Tour de Cenis, Vanoise, Cerces


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Tour 3
> Chemin du Roy, Croix de Toulouse
> 1400hm, 40km
> Quelle: http://www.vttour.fr/topos/col-du-granon,17.html
> ...


Danke für den Tipp die ist echt gut! Leider sagt mir die ausgetrocknete Optik in der Gegend gar nicht so zu. Ist gerade auch relativ viel los, also von wegen "einsame Westalpen". Aber die Trails sind echt schön flüssig zu fahren, wenn man streckenweise mit etwas tieferem Geröll/Schotter klarkommt. Werde die Gegend nach Möglichkeit nochmal früher im Jahr besuchen.


----------



## Smithie (16. August 2022)

Anfang Juni war heuer optimal: bis 2700 kein Schnee und auch keine Patous (der Almauftrieb findet normalerweise um den 20. Juni statt). Alles schön grün und bunt (Almwiesen und Schmetterlinge). Viel los war auch nicht. 

Nach einem schneereichen Winter (heuer in den Südalpen kaum Schnee) kann die Sache aber ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## der Trixxer (17. August 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> und auch keine Patous


Sind die wirklich so gefährlich? Hatte letztes Jahr bei einer Tour von Bayasse zum Col de la Bonette beim Auf- und Abweg Kontakt. Aufwärts haben uns die Hunde ignoriert. Beim Abweg waren sie wohl genervt und einer hat sich uns in den Weg gestellt und heftig gebellt. Wir haben dann gewartet und da es keine Alternative gab sind wir an dem belllenden Patou mit etwas Herzklopfen vorbei gegangen. War das Leichtsinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. August 2022)

Hätt ich mich definitiv nicht getraut....
Auch wenns so empfohlen wird   

Ich/wir wollten es im Urlaub nicht drauf ankommen lassen und haben 40 Minuten den Steilhang quer hoch drumrumgetragen🙈


----------



## Smithie (17. August 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Sind die wirklich so gefährlich? Hatte letztes Jahr bei einer Tour von Bayasse zum Col de la Bonette beim Auf- und Abweg Kontakt. Aufwärts haben uns die Hunde ignoriert. Beim Abweg waren sie wohl genervt und einer hat sich uns in den Weg gestellt und heftig gebellt. Wir haben dann gewartet und da es keine Alternative gab sind wir an dem belllenden Patou mit etwas Herzklopfen vorbei gegangen. War das Leichtsinn?


Ich hatte nur einmal die Ehre und da waren die Viecher hinter einem dreifach Elektrozaun. Hatte gereicht. Die Einheimischen in Briançon hatten Pfefferspray oder irgendein Hochfrequenzton-emittierendes Gerät dabei, das die Hunde fernhalten sollte.

Die Schilder sind eher ein Witz, viele der Patous werden mit den Herden den ganzen Sommer sich selbst überlassen, sind halb verwildert und es kommt jedes Jahr zu Bissunfällen.

Unsere Vermieter in Briançon meinten auch, sobald die Hunde mit der Herde "arbeiten", gehen die auch auf Menschen, die sie kennen, los.

Sprich: ich würde es auch lieber nicht darauf ankommen lassen, auch wenn nicht jeder Patou eine Bissmaschine ist.


----------



## thomaximilian (17. August 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Sprich: ich würde es auch lieber nicht darauf ankommen lassen, auch wenn nicht jeder Patou eine Bissmaschine ist.


denke auch, dass die Bandbreite groß ist, im Ernstfall aber ein Rückzieher die bessere Wahl ist. Ich hatte schon einige Kontakte von entspannt bis ungemütlich, aber musste noch nie umkehren. 

Zur Jahreszeit:


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Werde die Gegend nach Möglichkeit nochmal früher im Jahr besuchen.


... da liegt mir sofort auf der Zuge: oder später, ich bin ein September-Fan. Aber was @Smithie scheibt klingt auch gut  

Ob früh oder spät, alles ist besser als gar nicht, so wie ich heuer wegen Umzug und Renovieren. Zum Glück gibt es dieses Jahr wieder ein paar hochkarätige Berichte, das ist schon mal ein guter Trost.

@p100473 Du stehst in den Startlöchern?


----------



## p100473 (17. August 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> @p100473 Du stehst in den Startlöchern?


Muss unsere Tour verschieben- mein Freund leidet unter "Halux" und das ist bei dieser Art von Tour nicht so empfehlenswert. Ich wollte ihm aber die Chance der Teilnahme für 2023 ermöglichen.
Alleine ist mir die Anreise zu weit und die Tour zu schwierig. Und geeigneter Ersatz ist kurzfristig immer schwer zu bekommen.
So backe ich im Urlaub "kleinere Brötchen" und mache Touren in Nordvogesen/Bayerwald/Fichtelgebirge. 
Da habe ich diverse Projekte am Laufen und bin immer auf der Suche nach den "best of trails" in mir unbekannten Gegenden.
Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.
Sonst wären wir am WE losgefahren. Richtig!


----------

